# ,  / > Alinco >   ALINCO DR140TE2
,   ALINCO DR140 TE2   (  , .  .).   ALINCO DJ 191.???

----------


## jiour

(     )

----------

2 -SQL H  SQL L,  SQL L(     )          -  .    ,     ,    .     3-46  .

----------

!

----------

130  140    5-10       ,     -            ,  ,      ,      .
    ,-        .  (     ,  130  135 )        ,   ,..      ,   ,   (     ,            )   -   .         ..  ,     .

----------

